# [solved] Apache vHost Konfiguration

## mQx

- Hallo zusammen -

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Apache vHost Konfiguration.

Im Prinzip moechte ich lediglich eine handvoll Subdomains erstellen, 

dazu verwende ich eine aeltere Konfiguration, die - eigentlich immer - funktioniert hat.

Hier die Konfiguration:

```

# /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/vhosts.conf

# Standard vHost Konfiguration

<IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOSTS>

 Listen 80

 Listen 443 

 NameVirtualHost *:443

 NameVirtualHost *:80

# Standard htdocs - root

 <VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName www.domain.de

        ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de

        DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

        <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

            Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

            AllowOverride All

            Order allow,deny

            Allow from all

        </Directory>

       <IfModule alias_module>

            ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/"

        </IfModule>

       <Directory "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin">

            AllowOverride None

            Options None

            Order allow,deny

            Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

                ServerEnvironment apache apache

        </IfModule>

 </VirtualHost>

# Mail

<VirtualHost *:80>

     ServerName mail.domain.de

     ServerAdmin postmaster@domain.de

     DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/mail"

         <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/mail">

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride All

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

         </Directory>

         <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

            ServerEnvironment apache apache

         </IfModule>

     ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/mail.domain.de-error_log

     CustomLog /var/log/apache2/mail.domain.de-access_log common

 </VirtualHost>

# PHP-MyAdmin

 <VirtualHost *:443>

         ServerName phpmyadmin.domain.de

         ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de

         DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin"

         <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin">

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride All

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

         </Directory>

         <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

            ServerEnvironment apache apache

         </IfModule>

         SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl/new.cert.cert

         SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/new.cert.key

         SSLEngine on

         ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/phpmyadmin.domain.de-error_log

         CustomLog /var/log/apache2/phpmyadmin.domain.de-access_log common

 </VirtualHost>

# Gallery

<VirtualHost *:80>

     ServerName gallery.domain.de

     ServerAdmin postmaster@domain.de

     DocumentRoot "/home/paeterman/public_html/gallery"

         <Directory "/home/paeterman/public_html/gallery">

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride All

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

         </Directory>

         <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

            ServerEnvironment apache apache

         </IfModule>

     ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/gallery.domain.de-error_log

     CustomLog /var/log/apache2/gallery.domain.de-access_log common

 </VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung vom Apache, aber die Subdomains "phpmyadmin.domain.de" und "gallery.domain.de" sind weiterhin nicht erreichbar.

Interessanterweise werde ich durch die URL https://domain.de auf den PHPMyadmin-Ordner verwiesen. 

Http://domain.de und www.domain.de linken richtigerweise auf "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/". Und auch "http://mail.domain.de funktioniert so wie es soll.

Allerdings "www.mail.domain.de" nicht.

Koennte moeglicherweise ein DNS-Problem vorliegen?

Hier noch die Ausgabe von emerge --info:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.18.8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18.8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 04 Apr 2008 09:03:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache apache2 berkdb cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dri fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv imap isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k jpg libwww maildir midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pam-mysql pcre perl php png postfix ppds pppd python readline reflection sasl session spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal.

Schoenen Gruess: mQxLast edited by mQx on Fri Apr 04, 2008 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nanos

Hallo

Ich bin zwar schon eine Weile weg von Apache aber ich versuchs mal.

Folgende Domains hast du definiert:

http://www.domain.de

http://mail.domain.de

https://phpmyadmin.domain.de

http://gallery.domain.de

Diese solltest du auch ohne Probleme erreichen können.

Bei "https://domain.de" springt er auf den phpmyadmin-Ordner da kein anderer https-host für domain.de definiert ist.

"www.domain.de" funktioniert weil "www.domain.de" richtig definiert ist.

"http://domain.de" ist nicht definiert und wird daher auf den Default Server zeigen.

"www.mail.domain.de" ist auch nicht definiert und funktioniert daher auch nicht richtig.

Wenn du sowohl http://www.domain.de als auch http://domain.de haben willst solltest du einen ServerAlias definieren.

Da du auch "https://domain.de" haben willst musst du diesen vHost auch anlegen.

Gruß

Roland

----------

## mQx

Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Tja das ist das Problem, nach meinem Verstaendnis habe ich die vHosts fuer die unten stehenden Subdomains ebenfalls richtig angelegt,

allerdings funktionieren davon die letzten beiden auf sonderbare Weise nicht.

 *nanos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Folgende Domains hast du definiert:
> 
> http://www.domain.de
> ...

 

Vielen Dank, das werde ich ausprobieren.

 *nanos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du sowohl http://www.domain.de als auch http://domain.de haben willst solltest du einen ServerAlias definieren.
> 
> Da du auch "https://domain.de" haben willst musst du diesen vHost auch anlegen.
> ...

 

Edit: Argh, vielen Dank nochmal. Es lag doch an zwei falschen DNS (A) - Eintraegen, jetzt funktioniert alles. 

Und dank dem Server Alias ebenfalls inklusive dem www.

----------

